# What color is little Ned?



## kebarrett (Nov 3, 2013)

Ned is 14 weeks old. His papers claim he is blue, but his nose is dark brown, as is his coat. His nails and pads of his feet are black.His coat is dark brown but has a grey sheen. Is he blue? Liver?


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Looks blue -- try a side-standing shot in sunlight and a face shot -- Really pretty dog!


----------



## kebarrett (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks. We love him no matter the color. These pics (although a little dorky) are the best to show his coloring.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

He looks blue on you pic, but if I remeber correctly a friend of mine said a blue dog can not have a brown nose. So my guess is liver.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks blue and tan to me.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Blue and tan


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Wait for his adult coat to come in. Friend of mine has a black GSD who's as BLACK as my Venus now that he's grown up. He was blue as a small pup.


----------



## kebarrett (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks. I was under the impression that a blue will not have any black on it, so I questioned the black nails and pads of the feet. There were two pups this color in the mix. Mom was a beautiful black and tan and dad was a very dark sable (not that it makes a difference). Ned is already darker than he was a week ago, but that's this week!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He looks like a blue & tan GSD to me too.

He is so cute, is he named after Ned Stark from GOT?


----------



## kebarrett (Nov 3, 2013)

His official name is Ned of Winterfell, so yes, and no. He was also named after my grandfather because he has huge eyebrows and 'paws' (we always referred to my grandfather's hands as great big paws). The combination made the name perfect.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

kebarrett said:


> His official name is Ned of Winterfell, so yes, and no. He was also named after my grandfather because he has huge eyebrows and 'paws' (we always referred to my grandfather's hands as great big paws). The combination made the name perfect.


Love it!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Blue can be so dark as to appear black. But a blue dog will never turn black. It will always be blue.


----------

